# Sticky  The Offical New Beetle FAQ and DIY Thread



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*2nd New Beetle FAQ/How-to/DIY thread - please help!*

( this thread is under construction please let the mod know if there is any information you would like to see)
Hello! Welcome to a newer FAQ/How-to/DIY thread for the New Beetle forum!!
If you’re new to the forum and have questions this is a good place to start your search








If you’re not new… enjoy… and if you have anything information, concerns, ideas to add to this thread, please do by contacting the mod









*general information *
MK IV Golf & Jetta FAQ forum – DIY, how-to, etc.
Technical (VW and Audi)  – suspension, brakes, wheel and tire, interior, exterior, etc.

*New Beetle information *
Bently’s Manual for a New Beetle is a good investment








newbeetle.org
Join the New Beetle community chat

* New Beetle FAQ *
Exterior
Interior
Engine
Wheel/Tire
Misc. 

previous FAQ thread


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: 2nd New Beetle FAQ/How-to/DIY thread - please help! (vwbuggy)*

*Exterior*
*Headlight removal* - This can be done looking under the hood to the front sides of the engine bay and unlatching the headlights. Unlatch the hooked metal clip that wraps around the headlight, and thenlift the lever upwards while gently pulling at the lense from the front of the car. Once pulled forward unlatch the wiring harness from the back-underside of the headlight housing. Repeat on the other side to have both sides removed.

*Window*
window speed
window not working
*Wipers*
wiper motor 

_Modified by vwbuggy at 10:45 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: 2nd New Beetle FAQ/How-to/DIY thread - please help! (vwbuggy)*

*Interior*
what does a euro switch do on a New Beetle


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: 2nd New Beetle FAQ/How-to/DIY thread - please help! (vwbuggy)*

*Engine*
*Engine*
Breaking up under boost

*AC*
 AC


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: 2nd New Beetle FAQ/How-to/DIY thread - please help! (vwbuggy)*

*Wheel/Tire*
wheel/tire combination


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: 2nd New Beetle FAQ/How-to/DIY thread - please help! (vwbuggy)*

*Misc.*
key
 key info


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*

*Build/Project Thread*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4804279


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Hyperlinks updated.


----------

